# Books about classical music for non-musicians?



## Phyllis_Stein (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello!! I'm really interested in learning more about classical music so that I can better appreciate different pieces and also discover what pieces I will like, and I just don't know where to start. I know what I like when I hear it, but that's about it! I don't have much by way of knowledge of different composers, etc. I tend to prefer more moody music. For example, I like Mozart's 'Requiem', I like some pieces by Schubert, Chopin, Wagner....I also like Beethoven and I know certain familiar pieces but I have no idea about what pieces by Beethoven I might like best. 

So in short, I know I like lots of classical music, but it's totally hit-and-miss in terms of finding a piece that I like. I wish I had more knowledge so that I could navigate what is out there more effectively. I especially would like to have some means to find the pieces that will totally move me -- I'm sure they are out there but I just feel a bit helpless about finding them. Book recommendations or any other advice would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

The classic book for this very situation is Aaron Copland's _What to Listen for in Music_. I have no idea how easy it is to find. Amazon has some used paperback editions.

http://www.amazon.com/What-Listen-Music-Aaron-Copland/dp/0451628802

The web itself is a cornucopia of information and samples to explore, as is this forum. You can find all manner of links to YouTube videos right here as well as a lot of opinions. 

Also, if you like Beethoven, I heartily recommend the series of Andras Schiff lectures about the 32 piano sonatas, even if you don't like solo piano. They made my enjoyment of Beethoven even deeper than it was already. I think he does use an awful lot of musical terminology, but he always tries to explain himself as he goes. His gentle approach really made me appreciate the piano sonatas in a way I never could have without these lectures. They kept me company while doing housework.

http://music.guardian.co.uk/classical/page/0,,1943867,00.html

[ETA: Is your avatar name a play on words? If it is, it's very clever.]


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Please don't forget about our sticky thread on music books, here at the top of this sub-forum.


----------



## Phyllis_Stein (Nov 21, 2009)

Thank you very much for your advice! I will definitely explore this site a bit and will see if I can get my hands on the Copland book as well as the Schiff lectures.

Haha, yes, you got it. 'Phyllis Stein' would be a rather unfortunate name to have in real life, but I chose it for my avatar because I do often feel like I lack knowledge about things that I think matter, such as classical music, wine, etc. Sometimes the task of learning seems overwhelming, but I have to start with baby steps, and this website seems to be a good place to start.

Thanks again.



Weston said:


> The classic book for this very situation is Aaron Copland's _What to Listen for in Music_. I have no idea how easy it is to find. Amazon has some used paperback editions.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/What-Listen-Music-Aaron-Copland/dp/0451628802
> 
> ...


----------



## Phyllis_Stein (Nov 21, 2009)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> Please don't forget about our sticky thread on music books, here at the top of this sub-forum.


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally, I quite liked this book:










Goulding was an admitted non-expert writing for other non-experts. He does a solid job of discussing the various historical periods, styles, genre, musical forms, structures, etc... in a personable and fluid manner. He offers up a suggested list of the 50 greatest composers (with 100s of others discussed) and suggestions as to their strongest works and recommended recordings.


----------

